# Shore Shark Fishing?



## Wisconsin Ben (Apr 26, 2010)

Dug out a few old threads:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=397968&highlight=
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=379541&highlight=lemon
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=372701&highlight=

How is fishing like this done?  I fish around here in Wisconsin but rarely anything over 2 pounds and never anything over 5 pounds since I'm limited to a 120 acre lake or so by my Cabin in the Northwoods and not too many of my friends fish much.   

Is it easy to do this?  What would I need for equipment?  If it's expensive to buy or hard to set up for is there anyone who does this for money?  

I go icefishing in the winter (don't need to own a boat!) and this looks like my style of fishing.  Sit around and have a beer or three while waiting for the fish to bite...


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 26, 2010)

Where would you like to go Shark Fishing, Ben? Here in GA? If so, I can help you out with selcting your rig and so can many others here... Let us know where you're planning on fishing...


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm renting a condo on Tybee (right on the beach) in mid August.  I think that's where the pictures above were taken last year.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 26, 2010)

Gotcha.... You want to use spinfish or conventional tackle? I like to spinfish, but it all depends on what you like... You can throw it a mile, too....


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 26, 2010)

I didn't look at the links ben but I'm guess it was "allaroundfishin" catching the bigguns from the beach.

He used a kayak to paddle the bait out past the secondary sandbar....100yrds maybe 200 from shore drop it in and paddle back and wait...sometimes for a while..beverages come in handy then. When he hooked up it was ON...big monster size (think winch) of a reel....

I haven't seen him post anywhere recently so I'll ask around to see what his deal is...His name is Nick S.

I think the reason they did this at night was because the town frowned on shark fishing with swimmers within a certain distance but I don't remember the details of that either.

FWIW, If I am home during your trip I'll take ya out with me for whatever is biting, I'll be on the water for sure if I'm home.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 26, 2010)

shark fishin at tybee will land you a $500 fine, if you got a boat to get out then it's not a problem but from land..... they have a local ordinance against it..... it is allowed in SSI off the pier however


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, it was him.  Impressive collection of fish.  Kayak eh?  That takes it out of my price range.  I'll try to remember to PM you or something closer to August.  

Your terms are a bit different than what we use here but you're referring to things like shrimp and lead sinkers over artificial lures right?   I have no strong preference.  I own absolutely nothing worthy of catching ocean fish so I'd be starting from scratch on a 5 night a year hobby.


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 26, 2010)

Ben, be sure to contact me or Ritchie before your planned trip...Ritchie is about 90 minutes south of Savannah. I am in Savannah. He is a terrific guide, me I'm just a dude with a boat and plenty of tackle if you wanna bring your own stuff thats cool but either of us will have plenty of tackle for for whatever you wanna catch...I hope Ritchie doesn't mind me speaking for him..

Either way though yes live shrimp, under a weight and float, or trolling for king mackeral or sight casting/bottom fishing for big bull reds...we do things our way down here in GA and what works well in  other places just doesn't seem to work for me for some strange reason....

And you can rent kayaks too...cheap


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 26, 2010)

A Kayak is NOT a must..... PM me.


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 26, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> A Kayak is NOT a must..... PM me.



Sorry RL , meant for up around Tybee....

I don't wanna paddle when I got that payment on the boat either..


----------



## razor1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yo Wisconsen Ben, I looked at those links you put up and that looks like much fun!!! Ive never hooked up with a lemon, but I can tell you one thing my friend, if you want some pure shark fishing big time action while your here then blacktip/spinners is the only way to go. You want be able to sleep at night for at least a few days after fishing/catching one of these bad boys!!! There is so much action that all you can do when you have landed one of these sharks is just stand back and say (WOW) If you get a spinner on you will po-poo your pants. They are so very acrobatic and its a shame that folks go thru life not getting to experience one on one with these sharks. If you go fish for these paticular sharks then you will see for your self what Im saying, and the only way you will ever know is to go do it, and I promise you want be disappointed!!!...........Capt RL can hook you up!!.....................EJ


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 26, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I don't wanna paddle when I got that payment on the boat either..



Nope..... Me neither... 

we need to get him hooked up with some heavy spinning gear and heavy braided line. I know if he comes to Jekyll, he can catch Bull Sharks off the beach there and its within casting range... He could pioneer some Bull shark fishing on that beach!


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Apr 27, 2010)

razor1 said:


> Yo Wisconsen Ben, I looked at those links you put up and that looks like much fun!!! Ive never hooked up with a lemon, but I can tell you one thing my friend, if you want some pure shark fishing big time action while your here then blacktip/spinners is the only way to go. You want be able to sleep at night for at least a few days after fishing/catching one of these bad boys!!! There is so much action that all you can do when you have landed one of these sharks is just stand back and say (WOW) If you get a spinner on you will po-poo your pants. They are so very acrobatic and its a shame that folks go thru life not getting to experience one on one with these sharks. If you go fish for these paticular sharks then you will see for your self what Im saying, and the only way you will ever know is to go do it, and I promise you want be disappointed!!!...........Capt RL can hook you up!!.....................EJ



Sounds like a blast.   I can't imagine anything more fun than hauling in something that fights that hard.  I get thrilled with the fight a largemouth bass puts up.  And that's usally about a 1 minute fight top end...

Are they hard to catch?   A above average trip on Lake Michigan will bring in 6 fish or so in 4 hours.  So when I caught 10 flounder last year I was extremely pleased.   The big fish in Wisconsin would be Musky's and you can fish sunup to sundown for those and catch nothing very easily.

When I hear of the various species my first thoughts are usually wondering what the chances are for success.  My wife doesn't like fishing for it's own sake, she needs action.  I personally can't set foot on a boat without checking the internet for jobs on the water afterwards...


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 28, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Nope..... Me neither...
> 
> we need to get him hooked up with some heavy spinning gear and heavy braided line. I know if he comes to Jekyll, he can catch Bull Sharks off the beach there and its within casting range... He could pioneer some Bull shark fishing on that beach!



North end 300yards east of the pier.???


----------



## Gordon (Apr 28, 2010)

oldenred said:


> shark fishin at tybee will land you a $500 fine, if you got a boat to get out then it's not a problem but from land..... they have a local ordinance against it..... it is allowed in SSI off the pier however



So where is it "Legal" to shore fish for Sharks on the GA coast?  I would like to try this myself sometime but I don't want to break any laws.

I definately think night time would be the better time anyway as this is when big predators like to come and play in shallower water.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 28, 2010)

Gordon said:


> So where is it "Legal" to shore fish for Sharks on the GA coast?  I would like to try this myself sometime but I don't want to break any laws.
> 
> I definately think night time would be the better time anyway as this is when big predators like to come and play in shallower water.



SSI it is allowed i am sure, as for other towns i don't know of except tybee. wouldn't hurt to ask around. main reason they don't want people shark fishin in that area is because it's a beach where people swim... no need to be attracting sharks......especially the bigguns.... that beach is swarmed with em anyways if only the swimmers knew! i was there last year 3 days in a row and seen over 100 sharks caught, just small ones less than 4 foot mainly. not that people were fishin for them.... but they eat just about everything you can put out there and people tryin to catch reds, flounder ect get them inadvertantly


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 30, 2010)

I have caught them with a lot of different reels. I have caught a few 6 footers on an Okuma ABF90 avenger spooled with about 500 yards of 50lb Tuf line braid on a Shimano fxs rod. You could get the whole set up for $60 reel, $24 rod, $40 braid line. You will need to crank the drag down and he could spool you, losing all your braid but it is some killer action. You also need a leader at least 6 ft long that you can pick up at a tackle shop. Just tell them your fishing for sharks and they will get you what you need. The problem is you can't really cast a long leader from shore very far. Thats where a kayak comes in handy. I have paddled it out with a float but don't suggest this. Its very nerve racking not to mention very dangerous.
If you have a wind blowing out from the beach you can tie a safety pin to the top of your swivel and slide the pin into the tag ends of two or three balloons walk it out in the water as far as you can and the wind may pull it out for you. When it gets way out just yank your line hard and the balloons come off and your bait sinks. Of course you are polluting the ocean with your balloons but it works.
You don't need to get it out that far. People would freak out if they new how many sharks were so close to the beach. Live bait is my favorite bait to use but you can go by the fishing docks when the boats come in and ask around for a Bonita. They are very bloody fish.


----------



## crackerdave (May 9, 2010)

Most beach towns don't allow beach fishing for sharks because folks often catch and kill them,then leave 'em on the beach.Not too good for the tourist biz!

I used to work on longline boats catching sharks,and many of our best sets were right off the beach,a quarter mile or so. This was N.E. Florida.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 10, 2010)

TGattis said:


> North end 300yards east of the pier.???



Yes sir..... Exactly... In the shark Hole.


----------

